# Electric chute rotation motor repair/modification



## KMA (Jan 12, 2011)

Repair
The electric motor on the snow chute will fail if you allow it to hit the left and right stops. (The motor keeps turning when it hits the stop and this strips the motor gear if you do not let off the switch. I placed reference marks on the chute so I no longer hit the left and right stops and therefore no longer damage gears of the electric chute motor. The electric chute motor is expensive to replace, $360.00-$267.00 from MTD. I used a *1999 Chevy Lumina window motor as replacement.* It cost $50.00 from Advance auto parts and it has a lifetime warranty. I had to tap threads into the mounting holes of the unit, but otherwise it was a direct bolt on. I probably could have pulled a motor from the salvage yard, but at pick and pull salvage they wanted $20 for a motor that I had no idea if it worked and I had to pull it myself. 

Modification
For anyone wanting to add electric chute rotation as a modification to an existing snowblower, they could purchase the electric motor mount and other necessary parts from MTD or off a salvage machine, then add a salvaged or auto parts store window motor to lower the cost of conversion. Now that I have a lifetime warranty from Advance Auto Parts, I will not worry about it going out again.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Great information, especially about the lifetime guarantee issue.


----------



## Snowmann2011 (Apr 5, 2011)

Ive been wanting to install an electric chute control to rotate and lift and lower the end of the chute, but to do so I would have to mount a battery and have to keep it charged. Not sure how to go about doing all of that but you gave some good info on how to save a bit of money doing so. 

Thanks
Cody


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Thought*



Snowmann2011 said:


> Ive been wanting to install an electric chute control to rotate and lift and lower the end of the chute, but to do so I would have to mount a battery and have to keep it charged. Not sure how to go about doing all of that but you gave some good info on how to save a bit of money doing so.
> 
> Thanks
> Cody


Is that the same voltage as a light? If it didn't pull too many amps and is the correct voltage, might that be wired into a light circuit so you wouldn't even need a battery?

Just a thought


----------



## Snowmann2011 (Apr 5, 2011)

HCBPH said:


> Is that the same voltage as a light? If it didn't pull too many amps and is the correct voltage, might that be wired into a light circuit so you wouldn't even need a battery?
> 
> Just a thought


Not too sure about that. My blower is an old late 70s Gilson and Im not sure if it has a light circuit. Ill have to see what I can find out about that.

Thanks
Cody


----------

